# Holistic Vet e-mailed me back



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I Called and e-mailed the holistic Vet like a month ago and she finally e-mailed me back she has a opening. She only does house calls. I am little worried what if their is an emergency, If she has no office then I guess then if she doesn't do surgery? or things what if Amberleah got hurt. I am wondering do I have to have two vets. She wanted to come next week but I wont be up to it yet and e-mailed her back if she can come in April. Does anyone else have a vet only makes house calls?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

No, but our Holistic Vet has her practice limited to Chiropractic, Acupuncture and Chinese herbal Medicine. She was a traditional Vet for 30 years prior. 

So, since she does not do immunizations, surgery nor routine care, we see her (Hope is the only one she chose to see) in addition to our regular Vet. 

It took 6-8 weeks to get our first appointment. Hope has been once again and we go again in 4 weeks. 

While I would enjoy a Vet who sees the girls in their home environment, I would be like you and wonder if she is like ours and the practice is limited. 

I just love how ours asks so many questions and really listens. MUCH more so than our traditional Vet. She really wraps their personalities and how they manage and cope with things into their health. That was very different (in a good way) for me! I have never filled out so much paperwork (ABOUT Hope-not just for the sake of paperwork). I knew she was going to get much further into her issues than our regular doctor and she certainly has!

I suppose I'd just ask yours the limitations of her practice. Ours was very clear she would not be a replacement for, but an accompaniment to, our regular doctor.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My holistic vet has an office but I know some traditional vets in our area does house call. I think they have a number that you call and they call back. I would ask the holistic vet when she comes out. I would not reccomend a tradional and holistic vet. As the traditional vet will mess up what the holistic is doing. 

I had a situation with my Huly, he had been sick we had a holistic treatment going (sometimes with holistic they get worse then better) well on my vet's day off he took a nose dive and freaked me out. I am very sensitive and do not always think properly when it comes to my Huly and the emergency clinic in my area and I DO NOT GET ALONG! Well long story short I saw a traditional vet in the same practice as my holistic. He did a colture of the snot from Huly's nose and put him on an antibiotic which cancelled the holistic we were doing. My holistic vet called the next day we chatted she understood why I approved it (fear of the emergency clinic) but was mad the office nor the other vet called her first. 

Does this make sense?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> No, but our Holistic Vet has her practice limited to Chiropractic, Acupuncture and Chinese herbal Medicine. She was a traditional Vet for 30 years prior.
> 
> So, since she does not do immunizations, surgery nor routine care, we see her (Hope is the only one she chose to see) in addition to our regular Vet.
> 
> ...


I had to write a Huly novel for my holistic vet and so did my mom. Huly stayed with my folks for 6 months while we had construction and selling our house going on. It was not just facts but likes dislikes personality traits etc. It was a full blown book with photos included


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

This lady Dr e-mailed me back she only does house calls and since she is 45 mins away she wants to charge me extra $50.00 on top of her normal fees. I am so sad I thought she be great but I also need a vet for other things like injury or something. I have gone through all the vets in area. so I have to drive at least 45 mins to find one now. so if emergency that wont be good at all.


----------

